# Schachprogramm für Anfänger



## Amibobo (30. Juli 2016)

*Schachprogramm für Anfänger*

Hallo Forum,

bei welchen Schachprogrammen ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad "Anfänger" so leicht, dass auch ein Neuling Erfolgserlebnisse hat?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Tips!


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schachprogramm für Anfänger*

Bei jedem guten^^

Der Klassenprimus FRITZ sollte sich beliebig von "extrem einfach" bis "Magnus Carlsen" einstellen lassen, ist aber auch entsprechend teuer.
Für absolute Neulinge gibts auch Schach lernen und trainieren - Fritz & Fertig.


----------



## rabe08 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schachprogramm für Anfänger*

Eigentlich jedes. Natürlich lässt sich bei jedem die Spielstärke einstellen. Tutorials gehören bei den besseren auch dazu.

Wenn du aber überhaupt keine Ahnung hat und nur Blödsinn spielst, gehst du jede Spielstärke unter.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schachprogramm für Anfänger*

Wenn du Windows 7 hast, dann nehme mal das Schach Programm was standardmäßig mitinstalliert wird.
Ansonsten kommt man Fritz einfach nicht rum.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schachprogramm für Anfänger*

Was es natürlich zu beachten gibt, ist das die Schachprogramme (schwächer eingestellt) in der Eröffnung nach Buch, also mindestens Weltmeiserniveau spielen und sobald sie aus der Therorie drausen sind stellen sie im ersten Zug die Dame ein. Je schwächer sie eingestellt werden desto größer der Unterschied was eher frustrierend als motivierend wirkt.
ich neige natürlich zur Übertreibung.
Aber kaufe dir bloß nicht Fritz oder ähnlich, nur um gegen den Computer dort zu spielen.

An ChessBase kommst aber wohl kaum vorbei, wenn du auch nur bisschen Ehrgeiz im Spiel hast (aber zur Analyse deiner Turnierpartie, nicht zum spielen). Ganz am Anfang würde ich es mir nicht holen und wenn dann nur ne sehr günstige Alternative/ ältere Version.
Komodo 8 würde es gratis gebenKomodo 10 Chess Engine - Official Site.
Brauchst aber leider das Fritz GUI, was es nicht kostenlos gibt. 

Als komplett kostenfreie und für dich auch bessere Alternative gibts es online lichess.org • Gratis Online-Schach. Da kannst ein Gegner auswählen der ungefähr gleichstark ist. Gegen Computer kann man auch spielen von wirklich einfach (wo er teils wirklich die Figuren wegwirft) bis Großmeister Niveau. Seine Spiele kann man hinterher auch noch mit dem Computer analysieren was für jeden Anfänger mehr als ausreicht.
Taktikaufgaben kannst auch machen die deiner Spielstärke entsprechen.
Du solltest dir auch ein gutes Buch kaufen in dem Taktikmotive behandelt werden wie Fesselung, Gabel u.s.w. wenn noch nicht vorhanden. Dann übst Matt in 1 und steigerst dich so hoch mit dem Schwierigeitsgrad.
Gibt viele gute kosntenfreie Schachserver.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei jedem guten^^
> 
> Der Klassenprimus FRITZ sollte sich beliebig [...] bis "Magnus Carlsen" einstellen lassen, ist aber auch entsprechend teuer.



so schlecht spielt dann doch wieder kein Computer^^

Überhaupt kenne ich gar kein Spieler der gegen Computer spielt, schon gar nicht bei Fritz, sind alle online unterwegs. 
Computer benutzt man eigentlich nur zur Analyse und das dann logischerweiße auf der stärksten Stufe.


----------



## misttian (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schachprogramm für Anfänger*

Ich (=Gelegenheitsspieler)  spiele häufig auf dem Smartphone gg. das Programm von AI-Factory. Stufe 2-3 im "Pro-Modus"(ohne Möglichkeit einen Zug zurücknehmen ELO: 850/950 = lausiger Anfänger) von 12 (ELO: 2100 ~ Meisterniveau) reicht für mich allemal..... 
Ich habe schon weit mehr als 2000 da Partien  gespielt. Im Grunde ist es wie Hell schon schreibt: die KI macht mitunter haarstreubende Fehler.  Aber  oft genug mache ich die auch und denke dann: "Schei....benkleister wie konnte ich nur so doof sein" oder "Warum habe ich das nicht gesehen" ^^. Das Programm hat einen gewissen Killerinstinkt, aber den nutzt es nur in 50% der Fälle, oder läßt sich gerne von mir patt (!) setzen, wenn ich mal wieder nicht aufgepasst habe....
Empfehlen kann ich es aber guten Gewissens. Es gibt ein Free-Version mit Werbung oder für 3,50€ (glaube ich) die Vollversion. Für mich hat sie sich allemal gelohnt.

Edit: Wenn du als Schachspieler gewisse (höhere) Ambitionen hast: Schachfeld.de. Dort gibt es auch eine Rubrik für KI-Programme.


----------



## Amibobo (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schachprogramm für Anfänger*

Danke für Eure hilfreichen Antworten.

Ich habe heute meiner besseren Hälfte erklärt, wie die Figuren gezogen werden dürfen. Anschließend haben wir gespielt, wobei ich (selbst schon lange nicht mehr gespielt) wohl nicht so schwach spielen kann, dass es ihr Spaß macht. Deshalb will sie erst mal am PC üben, noch nicht gegen menschliche Spieler. Da ist der Tip mit "Fritz und Fertig" ganz gut zum selber üben.

Später kann sie dann mit mir oder online z.B. auf de.lichess.org spielen. Als Schachprogramm dürfte zunächst das von Windows 7 (wir sind nicht umgestiegen) ausreichen.
Wenn wir künftig regelmäßiger spielen sollten, werde ich mich nochmal schlau machen bezüglich besserem Schachprogramm und -datenbank. Lange Zeit war Fritz und Chessbase der Standard, laut Wikipedia hat Fritz in letzter Zeit wohl führende Stellung eingebüßt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schachprogramm für Anfänger*



Amibobo schrieb:


> Wenn wir künftig regelmäßiger spielen sollten, werde ich mich nochmal schlau machen bezüglich besserem Schachprogramm und -datenbank. Lange Zeit war Fritz und Chessbase der Standard, laut Wikipedia hat Fritz in letzter Zeit wohl führende Stellung eingebüßt.



Datenbank lohnt sich auch nur wenn du wirklich Turniere spielst. Die Datenbank kostet dazu auch ein haufen Geld. Aktuell das Starterpaket 180€. Gut, da ist auch ein halbjähriges ABO von einem Magazin drinnen was keiner braucht bzw total überteuert ist und ein halbjähriger Zugang zu einem Schachserver den du mit lichess.org (und andere) kostenlos hast. 
(Kannst auf _großen Turnieren_ auch günstiger kaufen, ich habe zum beispiel das ABO und den Zugang zum Schachserver nicht gebraucht und hab dann so um die 130€ gezahlt).

ChessBase hat leider immernoch ein Monopol. 

Generell finde ich das hier mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Deine nächsten Schritte sollten sein im Internet Taktikaufgaben (zum beispiel die auf Shredder Computer Schach - Schachproblem des Tages und gegen andere zu spielen, immerhin lernt man dort auch praktisch mehr. Wenn du dann nicht mehr mit dem Randbauer eröffnest, du erkennst wenn dein König im Schach steht und du nicht jede Figur ein oder zweizügig einstellst, schnupperst du mal im Verein.


----------



## misttian (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schachprogramm für Anfänger*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> ....Wenn du dann nicht mehr mit dem Randbauer eröffnest, du erkennst wenn dein König im Schach steht und du nicht jede Figur ein oder zweizügig einstellst, schnupperst du mal im Verein.


 Vereine Intressieren sich bei Anfängern, zumindest war das mein Eindruck, hauptsächlich für junge Talente (u16/18) mit Ambitionen. Ansonsten ist das Werk "Schachkombinationen" von Carl Kolditz, ein guter Einstieg. Man bekommt das Buch eig. in jeder Bücherrei zu Ausleihe. War zumindest in meiner Gegend so.


----------

